# Phal. pantherina



## Secundino (May 31, 2013)

First time it makes buds - look like kind of oldfashioned reptiles, but sure no _velociraptor_, as the plant is one of my 'plastic plants' - seems it does not grow at all! But it does. Slowly.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## abax (Jun 1, 2013)

My pantherina has two flowers open and they're beautiful. The one I have
seems to prefer mounting and a bit of sphag. for padding. It also seems
to prefer a very shady location and lots of humidity and air movement.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2013)

cool!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 4, 2013)

open. minute


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jun 4, 2013)

Roar!


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness, we have twins! I love this species enormously. My
pantherina is not a really heavy bloomer, but dependable. The first photo
really does look like a roar. Very observant.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2013)

Secundino said:


> open. minute



Looks like Phal. borneesis.




from the web.

Ramon


----------



## Secundino (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes it does indeed. I still wait until this and the next flowers develope. Its very tiny, but that could be because of the actual temperatures over here. Just about 3cm NS. There are many pics in the web, but I don't trust much in most of them. According to the pages by bernard.lagrelle and phals.net it could be one or another. There is an isthmus, but it is folded backwards mimicking a very compact lip. And I still don't know for sure what the differences in the appendix of either flower are supposed to be. 
And waiting for the scent. 
Still not very happy with this tiny flowering.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2013)

Secun, it will get better as the plant grows. Give it a bit of time.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 6, 2013)

abax,
yes, I know, need to be even more patient! How big are the flowers of your pantherina? Can you show a picture of yours? Thanks!


----------



## naoki (Jun 6, 2013)

Secun, as Ramon pointed out, the shape of the lip does look more similar to P. borneensis. Here is the comparison I was looking at:

http://www.ranwild.org/Phalaenopsis/module/introduction/intro8/Ephalsphead.html

It's difficult to tell from the photo, but the distance between the white wing and the stick (mid lobe ridge) looks pretty short. Also, the "stick" thing of your plant doesn't look pointy like P. pantheriana. The web site also says NS of P. patheriana is 4.5-5cm, and P. borneensis is 3.5cm. But it seems like that it is a group of species, which need to be taxonomically studied more, and it might be difficult to differentiate the regional variation within species vs inter-specific differences.


----------



## ronan (Jun 6, 2013)

or a hybrid between pantherina and cc. 
pantherina is double in size! btw first flowering on pantherina is far away from the next flowerings...thus, the flower shape need a few days to reach his potential.
i got some good one!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 6, 2013)

Naoki,
what a site! Thanks, didn't now this, it's gorgeous. I'll wait for next flowerings and for warmer seasons. 

Thanks!


----------



## naoki (Jun 6, 2013)

From this angle, the "stick" things look more pointy. But the stem to the white wing is definitely short.

I'm glad you liked the web site. I enjoy his site a lot (since I'm interested in natural/regional variation than variation caused by artificial selection). He is gradually translating his observation note of each species to English.

http://www.ranwild.org/Phalaenopsis/module/flowerlist/Etopframe.html

It looks like P. borneensis is the next, but it may take for a while to get to P. pantheriana.


----------

